# Pentagon release clip of Apache engaging Mortar team.



## Crusader74 (Jul 17, 2007)

> The Pentagon releases video of Apache crews engaging an insurgent mortar team following an attack on two coalition forces' bases.
> 
> Scenes include insurgents firing mortar cannons, the insurgents driving away and Apaches engaging the insurgents. The footage came out of Taji, Iraq.



http://www.reuters.com/news/video/vi...?videoId=60713


----------



## rubberneck (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope it hurt.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 17, 2007)

rubberneck said:


> I hope it hurt.


 
I second that


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 17, 2007)

Good on our Apache guys for making it suck to be an insurgent...


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2007)

I could watch stuff like that all day.


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2007)

Why didnt they fire while the tubes were being used?

That footage suggests they sat and watched the attack! :huh?:


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 17, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Why didnt they fire while the tubes were being used?
> 
> That footage suggests they sat and watched the attack! :huh?:



ROE baby. We be the policemans....


----------



## 104TN (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like two separate engagements.


----------

